# Problema con contador 7490



## ddq (Ene 23, 2012)

Buenas a todos.

Estoy tratando de hacer un reloj con 7490 y 7447. Ya logre que en los segundos llegue a 59 y reinicie por medio de una cormpuerta and y mande la señal al contador de unidades de los minutos. Ahora mi problema es que en los minutos llega a 59 y en ves de cambiar a 00 pasa a 99 luego a 00, 01, 02 y continua con la cuenta correspondiente hasta 59. Otra duda que me surgio es como hacer que las horas lleguen a 23 (Ya que estoy tratando de hacerlo de 24hs y no de 12hs).

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 23, 2012)

El equipo de mentalistas de Forosdeelectronica ya esta viajando astralmente hasta tu casa para ver lo que hiciste y así poder decir donde está el error.  Porque adivinos no somos...


----------



## ddq (Ene 23, 2012)

Es cierto, perdón, no me acorde de subir el archivo.
Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Ene 23, 2012)

Problema resuelto...
Mira este diseño, utiliza los 74LS90 Y 74LS92.
Toda la parafernalia de puertas AND. NOR, NOT son para el ajuste de horas, minutos y segundos.
Como verás la parte de los contadortes es muy sencilla ya que para detectar 60 y 24 no se necesita de ninguna lógica adicional.
Lo de emplear un CLK de 2hz.  es porque partí de un cuarzo de 32768 Khz y un 4060 por lo que es necesario dividir por 2 con 1/2 del 74LS74.

Espero que el diseño te sea de utilidad.

Sal U2


----------



## ddq (Ene 23, 2012)

perfecto, muchas gracias miguelus.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 23, 2012)

Es que los estás reseteando con las entradas R9, que son justamente para ponerlo en 9.

Mandá esas entradas a masa y dejalas en paz --> Usá R0


----------



## miguelus (Ene 23, 2012)

ddq dijo:


> perfecto, muchas gracias miguelus.
> 
> Saludos



De nada, y si necesitas alguna aclaración, pues nada a preguntar se ha dicho 

A ese mismo diseño, en la primera versión, le puse un pulsador de Reset pero vi que no era necesario y se lo quité.

Sal U2


----------



## ddq (Ene 23, 2012)

muchas gracias a vos Eduardo también.
Saludos


----------



## ddq (Ene 25, 2012)

ya armé el circuito en el proto para ver si me funcionaba y hay un problema. Las unidades de las horas en el display no me visualiza correctamente el 0, 2 y 3, todos los demas numeros sí. Verifique que estuviese todo correctamente conectado, probe otro display, probe otro 7447, probe conectado el 7447 a las unidades de los minutos y tampoco visualiza los numeros.

Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Ene 25, 2012)

ddq dijo:


> ya armé el circuito en el proto para ver si me funcionaba y hay un problema. Las unidades de las horas en el display no me visualiza correctamente el 0, 2 y 3, todos los demas numeros sí. Verifique que estuviese todo correctamente conectado, probe otro display, probe otro 7447, probe conectado el 7447 a las unidades de los minutos y tampoco visualiza los numeros.
> 
> Saludos



El diseño te tiene que funcionar bien... es como el mecanismo del chupete.
Revísalo por partes, primero los segundos, aseguraté que cuentan bien 00... 59.... 00
Si tienes alguna duda acerca de los Displays, los puedes testear poniendo en Pin 3 del 7447 a masa en lugar de a Positivo, este Pin (3) es el LT se tiene visualizar un 8
Cuando tengas los Segundos funcionando, comprueba los minutos, el funcionamiento es igual que los segundos 00... 59... 00.
Por último las horas 00...23...00
En el diseño puse los 74LS247 en lugar del 7447 es lo mismo únicamente hay una diferencia en la forma de mostrar el 6 y el 9
Ánimo que eso funciona, simúlalo en Proteus con el arrchivo que te envié.

Sal U2


----------



## ddq (Ene 25, 2012)

si lo revise por partes y funciona correctamente porque los segundos cuentan hasta 59 y envia la señal a los minutos, cuenta hasta 59 y los minutos envian la señal a las horas y cuenta hasta 23. Probé los displays mandado LT a GND y funciona, lo que me parece raro es que solamente pasa con las unidades de la hora
PD: yo estoy usando 74LS74


----------



## miguelus (Ene 25, 2012)

ddq dijo:


> si lo revise por partes y funciona correctamente porque los segundos cuentan hasta 59 y envia la señal a los minutos, cuenta hasta 59 y los minutos envian la señal a las horas y cuenta hasta 23. Probé los displays mandado LT a GND y funciona, lo que me parece raro es que solamente pasa con las unidades de la hora
> PD: yo estoy usando 74LS74



Explica claramente ¿Qué anomalía hay en las horas?, postea la secuencia de cuenta.

Puedes probar solamente las horas introduciendo los pulsos en el Pin 14 de U5.
Ten en cuenta que estos contadores, 7490 y 7492 cuentan con el flanco de bajada de la señal del Reloj.
En cuanto utilizar el 7447 o el 74LS247 va en gustos, personalmente me parece más estética la presentación del 74LS247, pero en el fodo es lo mismo.

Sal U2.


----------



## ddq (Ene 25, 2012)

Anomalía en la cuenta no hay, cuenta perfectamente de 00 a 23. El problema es la visualización de algunos numeros en el display de unidades (de la hora) cuando tendria que visualizar un 0 enciende los segmentos a, b, c, d y g. Con el 2 enciende a, b, d, e y f. Y con el 3 enciende los segmentos a, b, c, d y f. Solamente pasa con esos 3 numeros (0, 2 y 3) Probe introduciendo solamente los pulsos solamente en el U5 y sigue sucediendo lo mismo. En el display de decenas visualiza del 0 al 9 correctamente.

Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Ene 25, 2012)

ddq dijo:


> Anomalía en la cuenta no hay, cuenta perfectamente de 00 a 23. El problema es la visualización de algunos numeros en el display de unidades (de la hora) cuando tendria que visualizar un 0 enciende los segmentos a, b, c, d y g. Con el 2 enciende a, b, d, e y f. Y con el 3 enciende los segmentos a, b, c, d y f. Solamente pasa con esos 3 numeros (0, 2 y 3) Probe introduciendo solamente los pulsos solamente en el U5 y sigue sucediendo lo mismo. En el display de decenas visualiza del 0 al 9 correctamente.
> 
> Saludos



Revisa las conexiones, da la impresión que están cambiados los segmento "E", "F" y "G" ya que los errores afectan a estos tres  segmentos.

Venga que ya lo tienes.

Sal U2


----------



## ddq (Ene 25, 2012)

funcionando!, estaban invertidos los segmentos F y G.

Muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## miguelus (Ene 26, 2012)

ddq dijo:


> funcionando!, estaban invertidos los segmentos F y G.
> 
> Muchas gracias, saludos



Me alegra que lo tengas funcionando, ahora a disfrutarlo. 


Sal U2.


----------



## cafuchin (Feb 18, 2012)

Alguien que me quiera colaborar ? Lo que pasa es que el contador que tengo montado utiliza el 74ls90 tanto para unidades de hora como para decenas el contador inicia desde 0 y llega hasta 29 y reinicia bien pero sigue hasta 29 , he visto varias simulaciones en proteus , limewire y en teoria funcionan bien el asunto es cuando lo paso a la protoboard con puntos peros y seÑales y solo cuenta desde 0 hasta 29  y reinicia en otros casos esas similaciones ni siquiera funcionan
ALGUIEN PUEDE DECIRME POR QUE??:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:


----------



## miguelus (Feb 19, 2012)

cafuchin dijo:


> Alguien que me quiera colaborar ? Lo que pasa es que el contador que tengo montado utiliza el 74ls90 tanto para unidades de hora como para decenas el contador inicia desde 0 y llega hasta 29 y reinicia bien pero sigue hasta 29 , he visto varias simulaciones en proteus , limewire y en teoria funcionan bien el asunto es cuando lo paso a la protoboard con puntos peros y seÑales y solo cuenta desde 0 hasta 29  y reinicia en otros casos esas similaciones ni siquiera funcionan
> ALGUIEN PUEDE DECIRME POR QUE??:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:



Buenas tardes cafuchin. Con los datos que das, es dificil encontrar una respuesta correcta.
Quieres un contador que cuente hasta 29 ¿Correcto?

Haces simulaciones en Proteus y en Livewire  y te funciona bien ¿Correcto?

Cuando ese circuito lo pasas a protoboard no funciona ¿Correcto?

Pues la cosa parece sencilla, seguramente cometes un error al montarlo en el Protoboard.
Recuerda que siempre hay que poner un Condensador de 100nF entre la alimentación y masa de cada integrado, estos Condensadores, en ocasiones,  nos olvidamos de ponerlos en los simuladores, pero los simuladores nos lo perdonan y el circuito funciona sin ellos. 
¿Con qué tensión alimentas el Protoboard?... ¿Está bien estabilizada?
Recuerda como norma que en TTL jamás hay que dejar un Pin de los CI sin conexión, muchas veces cuando un Pin tiene que estar a "1" lo dejamos al aire, esto es un error, hay que conectarlos a Vcc de estas forma nos evitaremos problemas.

Bueno cuenta con más detalle tu problema.

Sal U2


----------



## cafuchin (Mar 5, 2012)

LO DICHO la simulaciones solo funcionan por que son simulaciones en la protoboard es otra cosa probé con los condensadores pero no me afecta a lo que necesito que el circuito Haga en cuanto al voltaje es de 5 Vcc los fabricante de los integrado lo recomiendan están siendo tomados de una fuente de poder de esas de los computadores por dar el valor exacto sin picos de ninguna clase y lo que este circuito necesito que haga es contar de 0 a 23 y reinicie popr que un dia tine 23 horas no 29 a menos claro esta que sea en otro planeta 
P.D ya casi funciona


----------



## aa990n (Oct 15, 2014)

*H*ola amigos*.*
*L*es solicito su ayuda para detener y resetear un contador 7490.
*B*ueno en realidad son do*s* 7490 para que cuenten hasta 13 y luego empie*c*en otra-ve*z* de 0 y as*í.*

*H*e estado intentando con unas cosas que he le*í*do*.
**C*reo que los binarios que representan al 13 los tengo que hacer llegar al set o reset pero la verdad me confundo con lo que he hecho ahorita*, *de 00 se pasa a 99 y de all*í *no pasa*.*

*D*e antemano*, *gracias*.*


----------



## miguelus (Oct 15, 2014)

Bu8enos días aa990n.

Lo que pretendes tiene fácil solución 

Mira el siguiente diseño...

Tiene tres pulsadores, Marcha, Paro y Reset.




Espero que sea lo que necesitas.

Sal U2


----------



## aa990n (Oct 16, 2014)

*M*uchas gracias por la ayuda*.*
*T*engo una pregunta*,* lo que pasa es que estoy haciendo un pequeño trabajo*.*
*¿Q*uiero saber que me piden cuando me dicen que realice un contador ascendente c*í*clico que cuente hasta 12 y un contador descendente c*í*clico que cuente hasta 6*?* *A*mbos po*r* aparte*,* aclaro*.*


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 16, 2014)

Hola aa990n

De tu mensaje #22:
Un contador ascendente cíclico de 0 a 12 es aquel que cuenta de 0 a 12, se restablece a 0 y continua contando de 0 a 12.
Un contador descendente de 6 a 0 es aquel que cuente desde 6 hasta 0, al siguiente pulso cambia a 9, en el caso de los contadores de décadas; ese 9 se utiliza para restablecerlo a 6 y que siga contando descendentemente.

De tu mensaje #20:
Lo que normalmente se hace es detectar, a la salida de los contadores, el número a donde quieres que llegue y luego se restablecen los contadores. Para seguir contado. En este caso de 0 a 13.

Entonces cuando el contador de las decenas llegue a 1 y el de las unidades llegue a 4 restableces los contadores a cero.
Como puedes ver solo se requiere monitorear 2 BIT’s: el 1 de las decenas y el 4 de las *Unidades*. Cuando sean 1’s restableces tu contadores a cero. 
Nota que el 74LS90 tiene 4 entradas para restablecerlo. 2 son para restablecerlo a 0 y las otras dos para restablecerlo a 9.
Tú debes restablecerlo por las entradas en las cuales se restablece a 0.
Solo requieres una compuerta AND de dos entradas. Una para el 1 de las decenas y la otra para el de 4 de las unidades.
La conecta a ambos 74LS90 para restablecerlos a 0.
Las otras 2 dos entradas de los contadores se conectan a tierra (Masa, GND) para que no te afecten.

Noto en el esquema que subiste que no tienes conectadas las entradas RBI y Test de los decodificadores 74LS47. Si no les das un nivel lógico conveniente te afectarán al armar el circuito en la realidad. Estas entradas se conectan al Vcc.
Otra cosa que te falta son las resistencias limitadoras de corriente para cada segmento en cada Display.
El valor de esas resistencias depende de las características eléctricas de los Display.
Se calculan de este modo: (Vcc – VF) / IF = Rx

Espero haberte ayudado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## aa990n (Oct 16, 2014)

*M*uchas gracias a todos*.*
*C*omplet*í*simo lo de MrCarlos*,* ahora ya s*é* lo q*ue* tengo q*ue* hacer*.*

*S*aludos amigos*.*


----------



## kakastech (Oct 27, 2018)

Hola, tengo solo una consulta a un problema que me esta presentando mi circuito (es un contador de objetos mediante IR), resulta que a la hora de recibir el pulso en la entrada 14 del 74LS90, en la salida del display, cuenta tanto los pulsos positivos (1) y los Negativos (0), me entoy basando en este circuito y en este, solo detecta los pulsos positivos. Lei por algunos foros, que tenia que colocar una resistencia pull down o pull up para asegurar un estado, pero la verda sigo con el mismo problema. Solo quiero una sugerencia a l oque podia estar sucediendo.

Cabe destacar que coloque una secuencia de leds para asegurarme de que los numeros mostrados en el diplay son los mismo que la tabla de verdad BCD del 0-9

NOTA: No simule nada, todo lo he hecho a mano y punta de ensayo y error.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 27, 2018)

LT, BI y BL deben estar a positivo, por otro lado, has leído detenidamente la hoja de datos?
El sw1 no va es solo para simular cuando el foto transistor no recive iluminación, el sw2 es para la puesta a 0, es opcional


----------



## Locoporlaciencia (Mar 19, 2019)

Buenas soy algo nuevo en esto de la electrónica y bueno estaba realizando un circuito de un contador digital en livewire con un generador de pulsos monoestable y astable con el ci 555, los pulsos y el contador funciona correctamente probé poniendo leds en las salidas del ci 7490 pero ya cuando quiero llevar la señal a los display de ánodo común mediante el ci 7447 no marca ningún numero alguien que sea tan amable de explicar en que ando fallando por favor y si tienen alguna sugerencia para añadir al circuito les estaré muy agradecido. 
le dejo el archivo en livewire.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2019)

Locoporlaciencia dijo:


> Buenas soy algo nuevo en esto de la electrónica y bueno estaba realizando un circuito de un contador digital en livewire con un generador de pulsos monoestable y astable con el ci 555, los pulsos y el contador funciona correctamente probé poniendo leds en las salidas del ci 7490 pero ya cuando quiero llevar la señal a los display de ánodo común mediante el ci 7447 no marca ningún numero alguien que sea tan amable de explicar en que ando fallando por favor y si tienen alguna sugerencia para añadir al circuito les estaré muy agradecido.
> le dejo el archivo en livewire.


Por lo pronto veo sin conexión las entradas LT y BI del controlador de display


----------



## valentina18 (May 26, 2020)

*H*ola*,* tengo un contador de tres dígitos pero no se como hacer que a los 18 pulsos me cuente como un 1 en otro displa*y*, el display de 3 dígitos llega hasta 890 y necesito que cada vez que cuente 18 en el displa*y* de abajo cuente 1  y así.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 26, 2020)

Por favor, adjunta tu proyecto dentro de un archivo comprimido.
En esa imagen no se logra ver nada.


----------



## elaficionado (May 27, 2020)

Hola..

Usa un divisor por 18 en la entrada del reloj.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## valentina18 (May 27, 2020)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola..
> 
> Usa un divisor por 18 en la entrada del reloj.
> 
> ...


y como sera que me podrias explicar es que puse nand y me hace es contar de 18 28 38 y asi no como lo necesito que es 18 36 54


----------



## jgarcia557 (Dic 14, 2021)

Buenas necesito hacer un contador de 0 a 18 con los circuitos 74ls90, 74ls47 y el display de 7 segmentos, he estado haciéndolo y me cuenta hasta 19 y se reinicia a 0 adjunto una imagen de como lo tengo


----------



## Scooter (Dic 15, 2021)

Claro, cuenta 20 porque es lo que tú has cableado. De 0 a 19, correcto. Lo que tú le has dicho que haga.

Dile que quieres resetear en 17 y contará 18, de 0 a 17.


----------



## jgarcia557 (Dic 15, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Claro, cuenta 20 porque es lo que tú has cableado. De 0 a 19, correcto. Lo que tú le has dicho que haga.
> 
> Dile que quieres resetear en 17 y contará 18, de 0 a 17.


Pero cuales debo conectar para el 18


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2021)

jgarcia557 dijo:


> Pero cuales debo conectar para el 18


El circuito que publicaste, ¿ Es de tu autoria ?, o ¿ Lo encontraste en la web ?
Si es de *TU *autoria te debería ser fácil la reforma
Si *NO *es de *TU* autoria, "Ponte a analizar su funcionamiento y como reformarlo"


----------



## jgarcia557 (Dic 15, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El circuito que publicaste, ¿ Es de tu autoria ?, o ¿ Lo encontraste en la web ?
> Si es de *TU *autoria te debería ser fácil la reforma
> Si *NO *es de *TU* autoria, "Ponte a analizar su funcionamiento y como reformarlo"


Si es mio, me pidieron hacer un contador de edad, pos mi edad es 18 y es un trabajo para la universidad


----------



## Scooter (Dic 16, 2021)

"Pos" si es tuyo sabes lo que has hecho.
Ahora mismo has elegido que resetee en el 20. 
Cambia el circuito para que cambie el en el 18.

No entiendo tu pregunta, salvo que no sea tuyo el circuito o no entiendas que es lo que has hecho y haya sido pura suerte que es.mucha casualidad conectar 20 líneas al azar y que funcione.

¿Sabes que el el binario y el BCD?
¿Cómo es 20 en BCD (lo actual), y como es 18 en BCD, (lo que deseas)?

Si buscas un poquito en internet seguro que lo encuentras, incluso sin salir de este foro. Cómo se resetean contadores también.


----------

